# Le prestazioni di Mbaye Niang al Genoa



## O Animal (9 Febbraio 2015)

Seguiamo qui le gesta di Mbaye a Genova.

Il giocatore è passato al Genoa nel calciomercato invernale con un prestito secco.

Buona possibilità di crescita?


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (9 Febbraio 2015)

Non sta giocando male, col gasp può crescere tanto


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Intanto sul rigore l'ha messa giù bene. Mica male per cominciare.


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2015)

Visto in svariate occasioni, sempre molto confusionario ma se non altro sembra giocare con maggior tranquillità. Per me con Gasperini può crescere molto, certo non in sei mesi, il progetto dovrebbe essere più a lungo termine.


----------



## Albijol (10 Febbraio 2015)

La Gazzetta gli ha appioppato 7 e mezzo


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta gli ha appioppato 7 e mezzo



Forse fin troppo, ma ha giocato comunque una buonissima partita


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ieri ho visto solo 1 tempo e ha giocato abbastanza bene, anche nelle scorse partite non ha fatto male, sono comunque stupida che il Genoa lo faccia giocare vista la formula di prestito secco.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2015)

continua così che facciamo una bella plusvalenza


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Visto in svariate occasioni, sempre molto confusionario ma se non altro sembra giocare con maggior tranquillità. Per me con Gasperini può crescere molto, certo non in sei mesi, il progetto dovrebbe essere più a lungo termine.


Concordo, dovrebbe fare anche un altra stagione al genoa, oltre i sei mesi. E' un giocatore, che forse ha buone capacità, ma che deve imparare a giocare e con continuità.


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2015)

È da far crescere aspettandolo un paio di anni se serve, se lo cedono a giugno per 2 lire si dimostrano i soliti incapaci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2015)

Niang è uno dei pochi che aspetterei a chiamare cesso, mi da la sensazione di avere buone qualità, però bisogna essere pazienti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> È da far crescere aspettandolo un paio di anni se serve, se lo cedono a giugno per 2 lire si dimostrano i soliti incapaci.


Abbiamo fatto l'errore con Paloschi (che non è un fenomeno, ma cmq potevamo prenderci molto di più). Non ripetiamo l'errore appunto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Febbraio 2015)

"Il trio delle creste"

Un'altra delle farse inscenate negli ultimi anni da questa nonsocietà...


----------



## hiei87 (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ho sempre avuto fortissimi dubbi sulle reali qualità di questo giocatore e sul fatto che fosse un giocatore da Milan, però, considerando che non è certo il suo stipendio a bloccarci il mercato e non sarebbe i 4 spiccioli che ricaveremmo dalla sua cessione a cambiarci la vita, penso che avrebbe poco senso privarcene. 
A Genova è partito bene, dovesse continuare così, cercherei di prolungare il prestito di un altro anno.


----------



## Pivellino (10 Febbraio 2015)

Mi ricordo che la Juve cedette Henri ...
Non tutti nascono fatti e finiti, per questo una società satellite in cui far maturare i talenti sarebbe importante.


----------



## Hammer (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ha vent'anni, ha fortissimamente bisogno di giocare con continuità per evolversi e mostrare le sue qualità

Un accenno di Niang - che ieri ha giocato molto bene - lo vedremo in questi mesi al Genoa, quanto visto al Milan non fa testo


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ha vent'anni, ha fortissimamente bisogno di giocare con continuità per evolversi e mostrare le sue qualità
> 
> Un accenno di Niang - che ieri ha giocato molto bene - lo vedremo in questi mesi al Genoa, quanto visto al Milan non fa testo



Hai ragione, ma sei mesi sono troppo pochi. Io spero rimanga a Genova con il Gasp anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Denni90 (11 Febbraio 2015)

visto vari spezzoni di niang e non ha fatto male... meglio fa e meglio è per noi... c'è da dire che gioca sulla sx dove noi non lo abbiamo mai provato...


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> visto vari spezzoni di niang e non ha fatto male... meglio fa e meglio è per noi... c'è da dire che gioca sulla sx dove noi non lo abbiamo mai provato...



Gioca si sulla sinistra ma a Genova è molto più libero di accentrarsi e diventare anche una punta centrale. Lo si vede tantissimo come giocatore più avanzato la in mezzo.


----------



## Nicco (11 Febbraio 2015)

Gioca tanto perché è già venduto in pratica IMHO.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Gioca tanto perché è già venduto in pratica IMHO.



Ma guarda, magari facesse bene e glielo vendiamo con diritto di controriscatto, un sogno.


----------



## Hammer (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma sei mesi sono troppo pochi. Io spero rimanga a Genova con il Gasp anche l'anno prossimo.



Assolutamente sì, DEVE farsi un altro annetto


----------



## 666psycho (12 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visto solo 1 tempo e ha giocato abbastanza bene, anche nelle scorse partite non ha fatto male, sono comunque stupida che il Genoa lo faccia giocare vista la formula di prestito secco.



non scordare l'amico Preziosi..


----------



## Denni90 (12 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gioca si sulla sinistra ma a Genova è molto più libero di accentrarsi e diventare anche una punta centrale. Lo si vede tantissimo come giocatore più avanzato la in mezzo.



si accentra vero ma partendo da sinistra...da noi faceva l ala destra in pratica... ha cambiato totalmente ruolo


----------



## The P (12 Febbraio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> si accentra vero ma partendo da sinistra...da noi faceva l ala destra in pratica... ha cambiato totalmente ruolo



non è questione di ala destra o ala sinistra. E' uno che ama giocare largo, sull'esterno. Il punto è la fiducia. Fino al palo contro il Barcellona Niang ha giocato benissimo anche con il Milan, poi è stato accantonato e bollato come una pippa.


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> non è questione di ala destra o ala sinistra. E' uno che ama giocare largo, sull'esterno. Il punto è la fiducia. Fino al palo contro il Barcellona Niang ha giocato benissimo anche con il Milan, poi è stato accantonato e bollato come una pippa.



Ringraziamo il vate livornese per questo


----------



## Denni90 (12 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> non è questione di ala destra o ala sinistra. E' uno che ama giocare largo, sull'esterno. Il punto è la fiducia. Fino al palo contro il Barcellona Niang ha giocato benissimo anche con il Milan, poi è stato accantonato e bollato come una pippa.



indubbiamente il primo anno non ha fatto male anche senza buttarla dentro, io stavo parlando da lì in poi ... è stato sicuramente un arretrare dal punto di vista tecnico tattico...mentre già alla prima al genoa sembrava essersi ritrovato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Febbraio 2015)

Deve fare almeno un altro anno completo al Genoa da titolare. Sempre in prestito secco. E il buon Preziosi ci darà qualcosa in cambio, magari sempre in prestito.

Le sue prestazioni sono incoraggianti e sembra essersi ripreso. Ha una vita calcistica davanti e venderlo adesso sarebbe da ebeti.


----------



## The P (12 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo il vate livornese per questo



appunto


----------



## Tobi (13 Febbraio 2015)

Ha i mezzi per diventare un ottima punta. Ha bisogno di imparare tantissima tattica però


----------



## Serginho (13 Febbraio 2015)

Io continuo a credere in Niang, ha delle potenzialità ma deve migliorare tatticamente. Non si può però pretendere tutto subito da un 20enne, di solito i giocatori raggiungono una certa maturità calcistica verso i 28 anni, vediamo


----------



## davoreb (13 Febbraio 2015)

Niang è del 94, più precisamente dicembre 94.

Io sinceramente l'ho visto sono negli highlights al Genova ma se andate a guardare ho sempre pensato che niang non fosse giudicabile nella nostra confusione degli ultimi 2 anni e per me può diventare un ottimo giocatore.

Si parla tanto di Zaza che è del 91 ed ha cominciato a far vedere qualcosina l'anno scorso, quindi due anni dopo.

Dybala che pare valere 30-40 milioni ha un anno in più (l'anno scorso quando aveva l'età di niang ha fatto 5 goals in serie b).


----------



## Principe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Altro goal ....... Eh ma è scarso non è da Milan . Il Milan non ha un gioco e non dà fiducia ai giocatori questa è la verità, niang ha buone qualità ed è un 94 , ma andiamo pure a buttare via 16 milioni su destro . Somari .


----------



## Principe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Altro grandissimo goal , eh ma quanti insulti mi sono preso perché lo difendevo . Vai niang grandissimo !!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2015)

Doppietta


----------



## Davidinho22 (15 Febbraio 2015)

io a questo punto penso che anche Pogba da noi avrebbe fatto schifo, anzi, ne sono praticamente certo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2015)

L'ambiente Milan è peggio di quello della perdinter dei tempi in cui i nerazzurri prendevano scoppi le a destra e a manca nonostante gli acquisti onerosi. Poi con quella capra in panchina la gestione dei giovani è ancora più problematica


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (15 Febbraio 2015)

L'anno prossimo se resta ancora al genoa, può esplodere definitavamente e poi potrebbe tornare al milan sempre sperando che ci sia un'allenatore vero in panca


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Allora ho visto tutto il primo temo ... Una partita CLAMOROSA di Niang ... Gioca in una squadra super organizzata è ... Ma sta facendo il fenomeno ..


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

Il Boss bosseggia


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Febbraio 2015)

Sempre meglio. Deve assolutamente restare al Genoa per un altro campionato completo, sempre in prestito secco. 
Poi, forse, possiamo riprenderlo a giugno 2016.


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Doppietta



Sempre difeso


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sempre difeso



Non è italiano però.

Bello il secondo gol.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ma questo qua è quel giocatore che da noi faceva pena e ci faceva smadonnare??


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ma avete visto il tacco?  la prima volta che segna in Serie A fa pure una doppietta... e occhio che mancano altri 45'


----------



## davoreb (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ce l'ho al fantacalcio.

Speriamo che continua così!

Con un allenatore e una società vera penso che abbiamo diversi giocatori da rivalutare.


----------



## robs91 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Casualmente gioca(bene) come prima punta e non come esterno...


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo se resta ancora al genoa, può esplodere definitavamente e poi potrebbe tornare al milan sempre sperando che ci sia un'allenatore vero in panca



galliani è capace di darlo tutto al genoa per farsi dare kucka o Bertolacci. 

cmq sono contenta per niang, gli auguro di andare avanti così.


----------



## The P (15 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora ho visto tutto il primo temo ... Una partita CLAMOROSA di Niang ... Gioca in una squadra super organizzata è ... Ma sta facendo il fenomeno ..



uuuuh pensa che qualcuno non si stupisce per Niente.

Sto poveraccio ha dovuto subire prima Allegri e poi Inzaghi, per fortuna finalmente ha scopert che esistono gli allenatori e le squadre organizzate dove ognuno deve svolgere un ruolo.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Febbraio 2015)

A questo punto o lo venderemo per due lire come tutti i nostri giovani, oppure lo riprenderemo spacciandolo come il grande colpo del mercato estivo mondiale e facendogli poi giocare soltanto qualche spezzone ogni tanto come esterno destro.


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Casualmente gioca(bene) come prima punta e non come esterno...



Incredibile, vero?


----------



## Pivellino (15 Febbraio 2015)

Elsha e Desciglio al Genoa sarebbero CR7 e Garrincha


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Casualmente gioca(bene) come prima punta e non come esterno e in una squadra organizzata che corre...



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque nelle poche comparsate che gli avevano concesso quest'anno non era mai andato sotto il 6.5,
a Milanello c'p troppa confusione, lo stesso Saponara è stato fermato dalla sfortuna ma ad Empoli aveva cominciato molto bene


----------



## The P (15 Febbraio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Casualmente gioca(bene) come prima punta e non come esterno...



non ho visto questa partita, ma nelle altre giocava prevalentemente a sinistra accentrandosi spesso. Non comunque da prima punta. Cmq non è una prima punta, ma un attaccante molto mobile, e va bene così.


----------



## aleslash (15 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque nelle poche comparsate che gli avevano concesso quest'anno non era mai andato sotto il 6.5,
> *a Milanello c'p troppa confusione,*lo stesso Saponara è stato fermato dalla sfortuna ma ad Empoli aveva cominciato molto bene



Non è confusione, è entusiasmo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Altro grandissimo goal , eh ma quanti insulti mi sono preso perché lo difendevo . Vai niang grandissimo !!!



Anch'io! Bravo Niang!!!


----------



## Morghot (15 Febbraio 2015)

Contento per lui se lo merita, a me ha sempre fatto buona impressione e son felice che finalmente dimostri di non essere una pippaccia com'era additato.


----------



## numero 3 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Altro goal ....... Eh ma è scarso non è da Milan . Il Milan non ha un gioco e non dà fiducia ai giocatori questa è la verità, niang ha buone qualità ed è un 94 , ma andiamo pure a buttare via 16 milioni su destro . Somari .




Cominciamo con il dire che Niang non l'abbiamo ceduto, poi ogni giocatore ha la sue caratteristiche Niang può fare un grande azione, dribblare tre uomini e fare un tunnel ma finora la porta non la vede, Destro questo non lo farà mai ma credo che abbia un fiuto del gol stratosferico....il problema è che se sono allenati ma o se non sono maturi di testa avremo sempre mezzi giocatori


----------



## Aron (15 Febbraio 2015)

Se continua così, l'anno prossimo bisogna credere in lui e considerarlo nella rosa dei titolari.


----------



## robs91 (15 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> non ho visto questa partita, ma nelle altre giocava prevalentemente a sinistra accentrandosi spesso. Non comunque da prima punta. Cmq non è una prima punta, ma un attaccante molto mobile, e va bene così.



Gioca come punta centrale con Perotti e Iago esterni.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

E' quello che è (niente di che, secondo me) ma stando lontano da un incapace come Inzaghi sicuramente rende meglio.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Febbraio 2015)

contento per M'baye, importante reste almeno altra stagione a Genoa


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2015)

È sempre il solito discorso: siamo dei Re Mida al contrario.

TUTTI i giocatori con un minimo di esperienza stanno rendendo al minimo delle loro potenzialità, da De Sciglio a De Jong. La confusione societaria, la preparazione atletica inadeguata e l'incapacità dell'allenatore fanno una percentuale altissima del rendimento di un giocatore.

Ora, voi figuratevi come può un giovane crescere sano nel Milan. Ditemelo. Niang è l'ennesimo esempio. Poi magari tra un anno tornerà a fare pena, ma adesso si sta esprimendo come non mai, e non è un caso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Giocare in una squadra di calcio e non di tennis-tavolo aiuta


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Gioca come punta centrale con Perotti e Iago esterni.



Fino ad oggi questo non è mai successo, Perotti faceva il falso nueve, confermo quel che dice [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION]


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ve lo dico sempre, tutti i singoli è chiaro che nel Milan rendono meno di quello che potrebbero, è tutto che non va da noi. Niang è palese, a Genova rende perchè gioca in una squadra, spero vivamente rimanga li anche il prossimo anno.


----------



## O Animal (15 Febbraio 2015)

Se rimarrà a questi livelli l'importante sarà non disegnargli una carriera alla Borriello in cui il dentro fuori da Milanello (e non solo) gli ha precluso una crescita continua e duratura...


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Se rimarrà a questi livelli l'importante sarà non disegnargli una carriera alla Borriello in cui il dentro fuori da Milanello (e non solo) gli ha precluso una crescita continua e duratura...



Spero su di lui ragioni in tempi più lunghi, rimanga a Genova pure l'anno prossimo, poi si valuterà un suo rientro.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> È sempre il solito discorso: siamo dei Re Mida al contrario.
> 
> TUTTI i giocatori con un minimo di esperienza stanno rendendo al minimo delle loro potenzialità, da De Sciglio a De Jong. La confusione societaria, la preparazione atletica inadeguata e l'incapacità dell'allenatore fanno una percentuale altissima del rendimento di un giocatore.
> 
> Ora, voi figuratevi come può un giovane crescere sano nel Milan. Ditemelo. Niang è l'ennesimo esempio. Poi magari tra un anno tornerà a fare pena, ma adesso si sta esprimendo come non mai, e non è un caso.


Io continuo a credere che Niang abbia avuto tante occasioni al Milan per dimostrare il suo valore e non ha mai avuto un rendimento come De Sciglio o El Shaarawy, ma è evidente che ora che gioca in una squadra organizzata stia rendendo come non mai. Io starei molto attento a credere che qualche nostro giocatore sia scarso solamente perché sta giocando da cani.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ho sempre detto che è un grande talento. Forza Niang!


----------



## Jaqen (16 Febbraio 2015)

A inizio anno ci credevo... poi mi ha solo fatto smadonnare...se adesso è così il solo responsabile del suo giocare male è Filippo Inzaghi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Giocare nel genoa è molto più facile..da noi ha fallito anche con Allegri..ad ogni modo è in prestito, se si fa buon per noi..


----------



## davoreb (16 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Giocare nel genoa è molto più facile..da noi ha fallito anche con Allegri..ad ogni modo è in prestito, se si fa buon per noi..



Aveva 18 anni, la parola fallito mi sembra esagerata.

Comunque da tenere a Genova anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Aveva 18 anni, la parola fallito mi sembra esagerata.
> 
> Comunque da tenere a Genova anche l'anno prossimo.



Non so a me sembra non abbia mai mostrato la testa giusta..18 anni o 25 cambia poco dato che non ricordo scapestrati che poi si sono rivelati professionisti esemplari..
Speriamo Niang sia un'eccezione..se fa bene magari ci facciamo una bella plusvalenza vendendolo in Premier per 10-15 milioni..tanto non penserete mica che se si rivela forte ce lo teniamo?...


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so a me sembra non abbia mai mostrato la testa giusta..18 anni o 25 cambia poco dato che non ricordo scapestrati che poi si sono rivelati professionisti esemplari..



Do you know Zlatan ?

Niang non sarà mai un fenomeno, ma può sicuramente tornare utile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Do you know Zlatan ?
> 
> Niang non sarà mai un fenomeno, ma può sicuramente tornare utile.



ma mica solo zlatan, ce ne sono davvero tanti, george best per dirne uno..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Febbraio 2015)

io aspetterei a dire che è un futuro "campione"...2 partite...quando ne farà 20 ci ripenserò,per adesso sicuramente nessun rimorso.
Spero che possa fare bene ovviamente ma faccio fatica a vedermelo come un grande giocatore per il milan del futuro.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> io aspetterei a dire che è un futuro "campione"...2 partite...quando ne farà 20 ci ripenserò,per adesso sicuramente nessun rimorso.
> Spero che possa fare bene ovviamente ma faccio fatica a vedermelo come un grande giocatore per il milan del futuro.



Macchè venti, fai anche cinquanta. Spero rimanga a Genova anche il prossimo anno in modo che possa dare continuità e crescita ad un progetto serio. Poi ogni valutazione del caso sarà lecita.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Macchè venti, fai anche cinquanta. Spero rimanga a Genova anche il prossimo anno in modo che possa dare continuità e crescita ad un progetto serio. Poi ogni valutazione del caso sarà lecita.



...le 20 partite erano solo per prendermi la briga di ripensare e di rivalutarlo non per etichettarlo da milan.
Non mi ha mai entusiasmato.


----------



## The P (24 Febbraio 2015)

Anche oggi ottima partita: quantità, fisico, qualità. Ha giocato estrno sinistro invertendosi spesso con Perotti al centro. Per un po' è anche tornato a destra. Quando è uscito il Genoa è calato imho, ma potrebbe essere un caso.

ah.. per chi non avesse visto la partita, l'assist del goal di Iago Falque è il suo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2015)

Anche oggi ottima partita, magari ha trovato la sua dimensione speriamo continui cosi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sta mostrando tutte le qualità che ha sempre avuto. Singolare che riesca a esprimersi al Genoa e non al Milan ma ormai di che ci meravigliamo, ci è rimasto soltanto il nome, di fatto il Genoa ad oggi vale più del Milan sportivamente parlando.


----------



## The P (24 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sta mostrando tutte le qualità che ha sempre avuto. Singolare che riesca a esprimersi al Genoa e non al Milan ma ormai di che ci meravigliamo, ci è rimasto soltanto il nome, di fatto il Genoa ad oggi vale più del Milan sportivamente parlando.



Si esprime meglio al Genoa perché Gasperini gli ha dato fiducia, finché ce l'ha avuta anche al Milan si è espresso bene, certo, con qualche lacuna che può avere un talento che aveva compiuto i 18 a settembre.

Oltretutto sta dimostrando anche di non essere poi così grezzo tecnicamente in un contesto organizzato. Adesso capiamo perché con il Milan non sapeva mai che fare con la palla al piede, qua sa esattamente a chi passarla, al Milan tra Allegri e Pippo ha conosciuto solo anarchia tattica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Si esprime meglio al Genoa perché Gasperini gli ha dato fiducia, finché ce l'ha avuta anche al Milan si è espresso bene, certo, con qualche lacuna che può avere un talento che aveva compiuto i 18 a settembre.
> 
> Oltretutto sta dimostrando anche di non essere poi così grezzo tecnicamente in un contesto organizzato. *Adesso capiamo perché con il Milan non sapeva mai che fare con la palla al piede*, qua sa esattamente a chi passarla, al Milan tra Allegri e Pippo ha conosciuto solo anarchia tattica.


.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Rifiutando il diritto di riscatto potrebbe averci fatto fare un affare 


Continua così


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Si esprime meglio al Genoa perché Gasperini gli ha dato fiducia, finché ce l'ha avuta anche al Milan si è espresso bene,



Non direi. Un Petagna qualsiasi ha fatto di meglio. Certo che l'allenatore non lo ha diretto nel migliore dei modi.


----------



## The P (24 Febbraio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non direi. Un Petagna qualsiasi ha fatto di meglio. Certo che l'allenatore non lo ha diretto nel migliore dei modi.



Mi riferisco al girone di ritorno dl terzo posto in classifica. Gioco molto bene sulla destra fino alla partita con il Barca, da lì in poi gli venne preferito Boateng. Petagna non ha mai gicoato titolare.


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Mi unisco alla trafila di utenti, ammetto anch'io che ero uno di quelli che sostenevano che niang avesse sbagliato sport.

Ho guardato tutta la partita, non è minimamente paragonabile al niang del milan, ed ha già fatto 2-3 assist molto belli oltre ai gol.

Ha praticamente dato dei somari a tutti e francamente ce lo meritiamo.

Ha ancora alcune lacune, ma cavolo, stà crescendo di brutto!!


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2015)

E' dall'estate scorsa che speravo andasse al Genoa, modulo perfetto per lui e allenatore maestro nello spiegarlo. I fatti lo confermano, giusto rimanesse in Italia ed i liguri erano perfetti.

Ora spero continui cosi e che il Milan lo faccia rimanere li per maturare. Glielo venderei per 7 mln, con diritto di riacquisto per i prossimi due anni a cifre concordate. Quella sarebbe un'operazione sensata.


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' dall'estate scorsa che speravo andasse al Genoa, modulo perfetto per lui e allenatore maestro nello spiegarlo. I fatti lo confermano, giusto rimanesse in Italia ed i liguri erano perfetti.
> 
> Ora spero continui cosi e che il Milan lo faccia rimanere li per maturare. Glielo venderei per 7 mln, con diritto di riacquisto per i prossimi due anni a cifre concordate. Quella sarebbe un'operazione sensata.



Se e sottolineiamo questo se, dovesse diventare forte, Preziosi quanto a cash chiederà una cifra spropositata oltre al solito cesso da accollarci come tassa.
Non dimenticatevi che noi dal genoa fino ad ora (Antonelli aspetterei la prossima stagione) abbiamo preso solo cessi, Amelia, sokratis, Boateng, Ze Eduardo, Borriello, mai i Milito o i Motta.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Febbraio 2015)

Assurdo come nel giro di poche settimane sia passato dall'essere inutile al fare assist degni di Messi.

Cioè qui non ha sbagliato nulla: giusta direzione e giusta velocità del passaggio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Assurdo come nel giro di poche settimane sia passato dall'essere inutile al fare assist degni di Messi.
> 
> Cioè qui non ha sbagliato nulla: giusta direzione e giusta velocità del passaggio.



Queste giocate le trovi anche quando sei ben allenato, guardate De Sciglio, nel crossare era ottimo
ora sembra la brutta copia di Abate,
I nostri preparatori puntano troppo sulla forza penalizzando agilità, intensità e coordinazione, è una legge fisica


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2015)

E' inquietante: pure quando giocava "decentemente" al Milan nel periodo di Allegri sembrava un sacco di patate rimbalzante, ora gioca veramente a calcio.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Assurdo come nel giro di poche settimane sia passato dall'essere inutile al fare assist degni di Messi.
> 
> Cioè qui non ha sbagliato nulla: giusta direzione e giusta velocità del passaggio.



Questo è un assist bellissimo, ha tagliato praticamente tutta l'area di rigore. Complimenti al ragazzo.


----------



## Dexter (8 Marzo 2015)

Ha segnato ancora sto bidone  Sta a vedere che prendere lui al posto di Pogba è stato un affare ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2015)

Ecco il video della rete


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2015)

Quando hai dei giovani interessanti devi mandarli in prestito un paio di anni per valutarli bene, Niang non è l'unico caso, con Gabriel e lo stesso Cristante bisognava fare lo stesso da subito, anziché farli marcire in panchina.


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2015)

un gol alla Titì


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quando hai dei giovani interessanti devi mandarli in prestito un paio di anni per valutarli bene, Niang non è l'unico caso, con Gabriel e lo stesso Cristante bisognava fare lo stesso da subito, anziché farli marcire in panchina.



Straquoto! Quando leggo che prossima stagione Mastalli e Modic faranno parte della prima squadre mi viene da ridere, perdono anni a stare in tribuna. Siamo forse la unice societa che non capisce che giovani devono giocare.

Basti guardare Mastour che secondo me ormai e alla ricerca di una nuova squadra...


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> un gol alla Titì



Ban!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Marzo 2015)

Imbarazzante, questo qui da noi non riusciva neanche a fare un retropassaggio o un controllo decenti. Ora ragiona quando ha la palla tra i piedi, assurdo

Ovviamente appena tornerà, ritornerà il roito di prima


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quando hai dei giovani interessanti devi mandarli in prestito un paio di anni per valutarli bene, Niang non è l'unico caso, con Gabriel e lo stesso Cristante bisognava fare lo stesso da subito, anziché farli marcire in panchina.



Esatto. Felice di averlo sempre sostenuto.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Marzo 2015)

contento per lui! spero rimanga ancora in prestito e maturi definitivamente!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante, questo qui da noi non riusciva neanche a fare un retropassaggio o un controllo decenti. Ora ragiona quando ha la palla tra i piedi, assurdo
> 
> Ovviamente appena tornerà, ritornerà il roito di prima


Questo dimostra quanto il calcio sia uno sport di squadra. Da noi non sapeva fare un passaggio perché non aveva a chi farlo, al Genoa, che ci da le piste sul piano del gioco, sforna assist e prestazioni sontuose. È bastato un Genoa per tirare fuori le qualità del ragazzo.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Marzo 2015)

Anche oggi a segno. Sembra che la punta sia il suo ruolo ideale.


----------



## Serginho (9 Marzo 2015)

Che serva da lezione a chi si permette di dare giudizi definitivi per un 18enne-19enne-20enne


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Marzo 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Anche oggi a segno.* Sembra che la punta sia il suo ruolo ideale.*


Sempre detto.


----------



## Basileuon (9 Marzo 2015)

Che Niang, come tutti i giovani che abbiamo bruciato negli ultimi 10 anni, avesse del talento non c'erano dubbi. La cosa migliore è che questo sia da monito per capire come lavorare con i giovani: fargli fare le ossa TITOLARI in SERIE A


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2015)

Stia lontano dal Milan anche il prossimo anno, lo dico per la sua crescita.


----------



## Lo Gnu (11 Aprile 2015)

Sta giocando veramente bene...


----------



## Frikez (11 Aprile 2015)

Fatto fuori dopo il palo di Barcellona, grazie ancora Allegri.

Ma non segna mai, è un cesso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2015)

oggi partita sontuosa


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Fatto fuori dopo il palo di Barcellona, grazie ancora Allegri.
> 
> Ma non segna mai, è un cesso.



La verità sta nel mezzo. Non è stato gestito perfettamente ma quelle volte che è entrato non ha fatto vedere le fiamme.


----------



## TheZio (12 Aprile 2015)

Vorrei vedere lui, ElSha e De Sciglio con un vero allenatore e con una squadra che gioca bene e che non ha i problemi dell attuale Milan..


----------



## Hammer (12 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La verità sta nel mezzo. Non è stato gestito perfettamente ma quelle volte che è entrato non ha fatto vedere le fiamme.



È un 94, tre anni fa non aveva nemmeno vent'anni. Non si può pretendere che entri e spacchi le partite, coi giovani vogliono tempo, pazienza, e un progetto serio. A Genova tutto questo c'è e sta palesemente crescendo. Noi non abbiamo nessuna delle tre



TheZio ha scritto:


> Vorrei vedere lui, ElSha e De Sciglio con un vero allenatore e con una squadra che gioca bene e che non ha i problemi dell attuale Milan..



.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2015)

Futuro titolare


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2015)

Continuo a ritenerlo non (ancora) da Milan.
Ha bisogno di maturare, tatticamente e mentalmente.
Se il Milan ha voglia di ripartire alla grande, uno come Niang non appena fa un errore crolla. 
Deve fare quello che non ha fatto finora: la gavetta.
Ancora un anno in prestito e magari ci ritroviamo con un bell'attaccante completo.


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Continuo a ritenerlo non (ancora) da Milan.
> Ha bisogno di maturare, tatticamente e mentalmente.
> Se il Milan ha voglia di ripartire alla grande, uno come Niang non appena fa un errore crolla.
> Deve fare quello che non ha fatto finora: la gavetta.
> Ancora un anno in prestito e magari ci ritroviamo con un bell'attaccante completo.



Infatti pensare che questi sei mesi l'abbiano preparato per il Milan per me è follia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Continuo a ritenerlo non (ancora) da Milan.
> Ha bisogno di maturare, tatticamente e mentalmente.
> Se il Milan ha voglia di ripartire alla grande, uno come Niang non appena fa un errore crolla.
> *Deve fare quello che non ha fatto finora: la gavetta.
> Ancora un anno in prestito e magari ci ritroviamo con un bell'attaccante completo*.



Non ci vuole un genio a capirlo. Purtroppo in societa sono proprio incapaci. Basa guardare la gestione di Cristante, Saponara e Mastour.


----------

